
Dirty marketing tricks  - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/it-business/supplier-relations/in-depth/index.cfm?articleid=2488
======
weatherboard
Reading that gave me this strange feeling that I was being watched somehow.
Our company is undergoing alot system changes at the moment and I see almost
all of those examples daily.. pretty sad really.

